
Show HN: EverydayCheck – Simple habit tracker concept I made - mezod
http://everydaycheck.com
======
captLonestar
You really need to explain how it helps track your habits and the value it
presents. Maybe a case study or your own experiences. Also, it's still not
displaying correctly on an mobile device. That's always a deal breaker for me
because if one cannot get the styling correct, there are probably other broken
parts too.

~~~
mezod
which phone do you have or which is the resolution it has? I used chrome dev
tools to make it work for mobile and it looks good for me and also on my
phone, but you are not the first to complain about the styling so I'm
wondering how can I debug that... thanks!

------
tbirrell
I like it, but I would primarily use it from my phone. Currently your styles
break on anything smaller than an ipad.

If you cleaned up mobile a bit, I'd use this.

~~~
mezod
thanks! In theory it should work for 400px but yeah I have to improve it for
mobile... the layout is too desktopy...

------
mezod
You can signup with a fake email if you want, you don't need to confirm
anything!

Any feedback is very welcome :-)

------
danecando
someone give this man a high paying job plz

